# Kindle Fire Contacts vCard Import



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

Setting up everything on my new KF was easy and worked without issue.....except importing vCards into my Contacts. After alot of searching (where I found I was not alone!) I posted on the Amazon support forums and received a solution. I thought I'd share it here in case anyone else is having the issue.

I was using Apple Address Book, and also Yahoo eMail, to export the vCards. I tried multiple methods, from one large file with all the cards to a separate file for each card. The object was just to get a vCard file because that's what the KF wants. I then sent the file(s) to myself on the KF, having configured the email app to get my Yahoo email. I would then save the attached vCard file locally, go into contacts, import, and would get an error:

_*Failed to open vCard for unexpected reason (Expected String "BEGIN:VCARD" did not come (instead "*A*SP*D" came))*_

I checked the vcf files (they're text) and the correct strings were there....no idea why this was happening.

This led to hundreds of vCards on my device, so I found a nice file manager app so I could delete them from the "Downloads" folder.

Here is what I was told to do by Amazon Support, and it worked:

1. Get a Micro USB cable and connect KF to computer.
2. Open resulting mounted device.
3. Create a "Contacts" folder. (at root level, with all the others)
4. Copy your individual vCards into this new folder.
5. Eject KF and go into Contacts.
6. Do the import again, selecting "All vCards".

So, it worked....don't know why there was a difference between having the files in the Contacts folder rather than the Download folder...or...copying the files to the KF with it mounted rather than saving from an email attachment....but it did matter. I tried _ALOT_ and could not get it to work, but the first run through of the solution above and it was flawless.

So, if anyone else is having this issue, or hits it with a new KF....the answer is above.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Joe!

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I had wondered about this. That's a great tip, thanks for posting it.


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

No problem....everything else was super easy and just worked.....but this vCard thing really hung me for a couple of days, and I certainly didn't want to individually create 204 contacts from scratch.....


----------



## jamiekeasler (Feb 24, 2012)

So I try what you said and I goto my contacts in yahoo and I choose export and choose yahoo.I then choose to create a subfolder like you said that just said contacts in your kindle.
Now I couldnt get all the 160 contacts to transfer at one time it only would go 1 by 1 then i had to save each one.
  I disconnect the kindle and goto the folders and it see's them,but when I choose to open all it won't just plain and simple.I tried for 2 hours to get it to work I just cant get it.
I would hate to have to email everyone on my list just to get the damn thing in my contacts.


----------

